# Beretta or Benelli



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was wondering which duck and goose gun to buy. Should I get the Benelli super black eagle 2 ir the xtrema 2. I like to shoot 3 1/2 inch mags and dont mind kick WHICH GUN?????  :sniper:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Althought I love benelli and thats what I shoot, if i had a choice of those 2 guns I'd have to go with the xtrema. I had a buddy who got a SBE 2 a few months back and he has a problem with it jamming when he gets to his 3rd shot. I've heard of it happening with other SBE 2's too. 
Hope this helps
:beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I personally think that the sbe2 are the best gun you can get. Mine has never jammed. But any gun rarely jams if the owner keeps them clean. The thing that I have noticed the most about the sbe is that I have put it through some crap that my other autos would have jammed but the sbe keeps putting the shells through. I am sure you will be happy with which ever one you buy they are both good guns.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm a Beretta guy, myself. I'm going to be upgrading my current Extrema for the Extrema2 with the Kick-Off recoil system. I (or any of the 5 other guys in our main hunting party) have never had any problems with our Extremas. I'm sure the SBE2 is a solid gun too, but I've never shot it. Try them both, see which one fits better and go with that. Don't forget the Extrema comes with a couple of different shims to adjust fit a little. The SBE2 may come with them too, but I'm not sure. Good luck.

DB


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

the SB2 does also come with shims... Both guns are solid... I have heard complaints on both from people however... I think most problems arise from not cleaning like aready mentioned... I have a Benelli and guess if I were buying a new one I would stick with it... It has jammed on me before but never been a real problem... like DuckBuster said go there and pick up both and I bet you will be able to choose that way...


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Buy whichever one fits you the best. Both are quality. I went Beretta just because the Benelli didn't feel right. The Benelli is probably a little simpler to break down and clean.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Both guns are excellent. Pick the one that fits and feels the best. I have an SBE 2 and it has performed flaulessly in the field and on the sporting clays range. My hunting buddy has an Ext 2 and loves it. he did have a problem this fall with shells cycling. He only had 1 shot for an entire morning. At lunch, he broke the gun down and cleaned it uot and found several wheat stalks jammed in the gun. Worked fine afterward. My gun has never malfunctioned.(even with wheat stalks jammed in it)
The two guns are bar none the best in the semi auto world.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Benelli SBE II - All the Way.*

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 3 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.

Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.

The Beretta is heavier and more clumbsier.... I know that they are also fatter foreends...which was a pain...but apparently the new ones aren't as fat, because people complained. I've shot the original one...but not the new one.

All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.

All of our Benelli's are 26" barrell's. We blind hunt for ducks and field hunt for pheasant in SD..... the "26 barrell is the best compromise for all hunting conditions.

We all have BLACK MATTE, because of problems with the CAMO ones.

BENELLI JAMMING PROBLEMS:

The reason the Benelli jams and it's not a cleaning problem is because the shotgun has to BE SHOULDERED correctly, otherwise the INERTIA RECOIL OPERATION cannot work right. That is why the new M4 shotgun is both INERTIA RECOIL and GAS OPERATED is because when you add lots of weight, ie.... lights, sights, accessories, the Inertia Recoil cannot do it's job, so they made it GAS OPERATED too, as a backup.

So shoulder the gun firmly and you shouldn't have that problem any more.

Good Hunting. Tell us what you buy.

:sniper: [/b]


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

benelli's can take a lickin and keep on kickin'. if you hunt in rain, mud, snow, etc. i would definately go the benelli route. but even if you dont id still go that route anyway. a couple of my buds shoot berettas and ive frequently had chances to shoot their ducks their jammed guns couldnt. ive come to the conclusion i will always have to shoot a pump b/c of the environment i hunt. unless i have money pouring out of my a**, which is unlikely.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I disagree with the benelli beening the lightest recoiling gun out there. My dad and I shot the benelli SBE 2 vs. my remington 11-87 with the same loads and the 11-87 recoiled much much less. Go with the Beretta much less recoil and stick with the classic gas operation. My dad has had his bolt handle fall out twice and benelli said it was an operating error but he bought the gun already assembled.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

You will get more argument about which one is better than a Ford Chevy argument, they will both function flawlessly for you, however, they both point much much different than each other. Pick whichever one fits the best. Personally there's no way I could ever shoot a high rib gun like a SBEII, so I went witht the extrema, if I like high ribs I'd own a SBEII. Either way your getting a good gun. Stay away from any other autoloader though!!!! Especially Golds!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

usmarine0352 said:


> *Benelli SBE II - All the Way.*
> 
> No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.
> 
> ...


Spot on accurate! Another reason the Benelli might not be ejecting the shell is how the spring is set. Is it set for light or magnum loads. There is a difference!

Always go Benelli. I've lugged mine through mud, water, snow and never had an issue provided the spring was correct and the gun was cleaned each night. It's all in how you take care of your equipment man.

Ben-elli

:beer:


----------



## duck shagger (Mar 3, 2006)

tHERES NO WAY A BENELLI HAS LESS RECOIL THAN A EXTREMA, MY WIFE SHOOTS A M2 AND LOVES IT BECAUSE IT IS LIGHT AND FITS HER VERY WELL. I SHOOT THE EXTREMA BECAUSE IT FITS ME,WE HAVE SWITCHED GUNS AND BOTH AGREE THAT MY BERETTA RECOILS MUCH LESS THAN HER BENELLI. BOTH OF THE GUNS ARE VERY WELL BUILT, I THINK THE BENELLI IS BUILT BETTER THAN THE EXTREMA,ESPECIALLY THE CAMO FINISH ON THE M2,THE BERETTA JUST FITS ME BETTER THATS WHY I BOUGHT IT. I DID HAVE TO REMOVE A 1/4 INCH OFF THE BUTT STOCK ON MINE BECAUSE I DID NOT WANT TO PAY $165 FOR A SHORTER STOCK! THE BENELLI HAS SHORTER BUTT PADS AVAILABLE FOR THEIR GUNS WHICH IS NICE.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Duck Shagger:

Does ur M2 have the COMFORTECH?


----------



## duck shagger (Mar 3, 2006)

yes :wink:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea know way the SBEII has a lighter recoil than the Xtrema2.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

gooseboy said:


> Yea know way the SBEII has a lighter recoil than the Xtrema2.


 TRUE!! I have compared both and your correct :sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*BENELLI JAMMING PROBLEMS:

The reason the Benelli jams and it's not a cleaning problem is because the shotgun has to BE SHOULDERED correctly, otherwise the INERTIA RECOIL OPERATION cannot work right. That is why the new M4 shotgun is both INERTIA RECOIL and GAS OPERATED is because when you add lots of weight, ie.... lights, sights, accessories, the Inertia Recoil cannot do it's job, so they made it GAS OPERATED too, as a backup.

So shoulder the gun firmly and you shouldn't have that problem any more. 


:sniper: *


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Benelli Jamming Problems:

Before anyone says anything about what I wrote: The M4 - uses the same bolt as a Benelli SBE II, but it's gas operated.

:sniper: *


----------

